
Ask HN: User research platform looking for feedback from UX Researchers and PMs - nealsama
Qualitative (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;qualitative.io&#x2F;) is a user research platform that makes it super easy to invite, schedule, and conduct user research sessions.<p>Highlights:<p>- Self-service to send email invitations to research participants<p>- Calendar events with video conferencing and dial-in are created as you schedule participants<p>- Sending incentives to participants anywhere in the world is as easy as clicking a button<p>No cool video yet, but there&#x27;s a useful diagram of what Qualitative does on the homepage.<p>Hope you have fun trying it out and giving us feedback! Any and all thoughts are immensely valuable at this point.
======
gavribirnbaum
nice. for me the real challenge is organizing what I learned from each user
interviews.

~~~
nealsama
Thanks! What about organizing is challenging for you?

1) Thinking through interviews and arriving at insights

2) Tying together insights into a cohesive set of conclusions

3) Keeping insights organized over time and sharing them

